# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشاوره در خصوص ثبت نام کنکور

## نحس

سلام . دفترچه شماره 1ازمون سراسری فرم2 داره میخواستم بدونم من که الان دانشجوی پیام نورم باید این فرمو پر کنم باتشکر

----------


## milad235

سلام منم دانشجوی پیام نور هستم ولی ترم اول رو مرخصی گرفته بودم ولی ترم دو رو مرخصی نمیگیرم
حالا میخوام که ثبتنام کنم واسه کنکور

در وضعیت نظام وظیفه کدوم شماره شامل من میشه؟

----------


## milad235

سلام منم دانشجوی پیام نور هستم ولی ترم اول رو مرخصی گرفته بودم ولی ترم دو رو مرخصی نمیگیرم
حالا میخوام که ثبتنام کنم واسه کنکور

در وضعیت نظام وظیفه کدوم شماره شامل من میشه؟

----------


## saeedscofild

با سلام وخسته نباشید به همه بچه ها
من دانشجوی ترم دوم رشته itدانشگاه پیام نور هستم 
میخواستم ببینم میتونم تو کنکور92 شرکت کنم ورشته itرو دردانشگاه ملی ادامه بدم
ایا این درس هام در صورت قبولی تطبیق میخورن یا نه؟
اصلا می ارزه این کار رو بکنم یا نه؟

----------


## Juddy Abbott

آره می ارزه.خدایی دانشگاه سراسری خیلی خیلی می ارزه.البته اگه خوب میخونیدا وگرنه بی خی ال ش

----------

